# Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter



## twix1992 (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor einen pflanzenfilter zu bauen.

Welche Granualte sind am sinnvollste und wie dick müssten die schichten sein?

WElche Pflanzen sind am besten geeignet?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Joerg (23. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Twix,
keine einfache Frage. 
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit gebrochenem Blähton gemacht.
Die Pflanzen scheinen die offenporige Struktur zu mögen und wachsen sehr ordentlich.

Die Auswahl der passenden Pflanzen hängt von der Tiefe und dem Durchfluss ab.


----------



## twix1992 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo ,

Ich habe vor das in Form.eines bachlaufes zu machen. Habe ich vergessen zu sagen.
An Granulat habe ich gedacht.... Ganz unten Sand dann Lavastrom dann kies. Sodass der Dreck absacken kann und unten viele Bakterien ihn zerstören. Die pflanzen gaben auch genug halt.


----------



## twix1992 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo?


----------



## twix1992 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*

Hat niemand anregungen?


----------



## Moonlight (27. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*

Also ich an deiner stelle würde ohne,oder mit einem minimum an substrat bauen. schau dich mal in anderen foren um,jeder 2. hat seinen pflanzenfilter abgerissen aufgrund von gammel und in dessen  folge kranke fische. ich bin auch ein pflanzenfilterfanatiker, deshalb wird meiner nicht abgerissen. er wird nur ähnlich einem wurzelraumfilter ohne substrat und mit einem bodenablauf. wie soll er nun werden, ein pflanzenfilter oder ein bachlauf? sag doch mal wie deine vorstellungen sind.  mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (27. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Twix,
als Substrat hat Jörg eigentlich schon einen Tipp gegeben . Ich kann Dir auch Lava empfehlen, die ist allerdings scharfkantig (aber dafür deutlich billiger ).
Lies Dich mal bei Bodenfiltern ein!
Folgender Aufbau: zuerst Schutzvlies (900er, oder ich: 2 x 300er), darauf >50 cm Blähton/Lava, und darauf die Pflanzen. Für den Start kannst Du sie ruhig in Körbchen oder in Vlies in Lehm pflanzen, die Wurzeln finden schon 'raus.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass ein unterirdisches Rohr besser für den Wasserdurchfluss ist, wobei Zulauf und Abfluss getrennt verlegt werden müssen (das habe ich bei mir am Zufluß nicht getan ). Zur Problematik von Pflanzenfiltern lies mal über "Kolmatieren" von Bodenfiltern. Oberflächlich über Pflanzen gespültes Wasser wird halt wenig oder kaum "gereinigt".


----------



## Joerg (27. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Twix,
so wie du es vorhast wird das nix. 
Das bringt mehr Problem als es nutzt.

In dem Bachlauf wird sich über die Zeit viel Schmodder ansammeln, der sich schwer entsorgen lässt.
Das Wasser muss vorher schon "sauber" sein und dann ganz ohne Substrat.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo jörg,
ich danke Dir für den wichtigsten Tipp! Auch wenn Du beim "Kolmatieren" darauf gestossen wärst, Twix, so ist eine "Vorabscheidung" am wichtigsten!
Schau' mal bei Pflanzen unter meinen Beiträgen nach, oder suche unter "Repopflanzen" alias Repositionspflanzen. Das sind Pflanzen, die selbst bei schlechtem bzw. unausgeglichenem Nährstoffangebot noch wuchern, gerade mit "nassem Fuß".


----------



## twix1992 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo,


super Antworten!
endlich mal eine nig.


OK so wie ich es vorhabe Pumpe ich ... genau mit welcher Pumpe weiß ich net... Tipps wäre nett 

Jedenfalls Pumpe ich das Wasser in einen seperaten Teich, in dem 3 verschiedene Sorten an Kies kommen und ein wenig Lavasteine.
Wie Dick sollte die Schicht Kies sein? meine ist jetzt ca 10cm.
Habe desweitere "Mauer" bzw. Wälle eingebaut aus Kies wo das Wasser durch muss. und auf denen kommen noch Pflanzen.

Das Wasser plätschert dann am Ende des Teiches über einen kleinen Wasserfall in den großen Teich.

Planzen werde ich mit Lillien,__ Schilf, __ Binsen und Sumpfgräser veruschen zu besorgen.

Wie leite ich das Wasser am besten in den Teich ? den Schlauch einfach ganz unten in den Kies stecken?

Über weiter Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar !


----------



## RKurzhals (28. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Twix,
wenn ich Dein post richtig verstehe, willst Du eine Art "Bachlauf" bauen. Das geht, aber erwarte davon keine Wunderdinge als Filter (ich möchte die obigen Bemerkungen nicht wiederholen).
Bei einem 15 m³-Teich ist die empfohlenen Umwälzmenge bei 3-15 m³/h, je nach Situation.
Wenn Du eine konkrete Empfehlung haben willst, dann her mit Teichskizze, "Filtergröße", Tier- und Pflanzenmenge (usw. usf.)!
Es bleibt Dir nichts erspart - "instant-Teiche" gibt es die sehen halt alle gleich aus.


----------



## Zermalmer (28. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen und Granulat für Pflanzenfilter*



twix1992 schrieb:


> Wie leite ich das Wasser am besten in den Teich ? den Schlauch einfach ganz unten in den Kies stecken?
> 
> Über weiter Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar !


Ob unten oder oben dürfte 'fast' egal sein, wobei ich unten bevorzugen würde.
ABER ein wichtiger Punkt... das Wasser muss natürlich so sorgfältig wie möglich vorgefiltert sein, damit sich der Pflanzenfilter nicht mit unnötig Schmodder belastet... 
Der wird zur genüge entstehen... und ganz ohne Wartung geht so ein Pflanzenfilter auch nicht...
je nach Größe ist der Wartungsintervall groß... aber irgendwann wird der Zeitpunkt kommen, wo man ausdünnen muss... und das ist dann Arbeit.

Ich will Dir einen Pflanzenfilter nicht ausreden, sondern will Dir nur aufzeigen, dass dieser nunmal auch Pflege bedarf... und dessen msus man sich einfach klar sein.


----------

